# heavier chandelier???



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Heavy is a relative term. It depends on the type of jbox and how the jbox is atteched to the structure.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Fan support boxes are rated at 35#. Can be installed thru an existing box hole.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

How much does it weigh? And no, you cannot just hang some heavy fixture on any box. You will most likely need to provide extra support. This can be accomplished in many ways. Tell us the approximate weight.


----------



## KeithM62948 (Jun 10, 2009)

He gave the weight of the new chandelier as 20 lbs. He also mentions that it's in a dining room, so there is a good chance the existing box was installed/designed to hold heavier fixtures.

to the OP: does the existing box have a threaded nipple coming from the back of the box? If so, it should easily hold your new fixture.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Is the box next to a ceiling joist? If so, probably nailed there and would support 20lbs. 

I recently installed a ~40 lb light - the instructions with it said that a box just mounted in dry-wall would hold to 45 lbs - but no way I would trust that much just on the drywall. The box is not exactly where I want it anyway, so I installed a hook rated to 75 lbs when screwed into a joist, and swagged chain from the j-box for now - will install a new box that will hold the weight next time I have a reason to crawl around the attic.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

It sounds like you have access to replace the box
so I would replace with a ceiling fan box which has 2 beams that extend and can hold alot of weight. Very stable for just about any chandelier!

There is a remodel type of the same box which you turn and the arm expands to lock onto joists on both sides.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

KeithM62948 said:


> He gave the weight of the new chandelier as 20 lbs. He also mentions that it's in a dining room, so there is a good chance the existing box was installed/designed to hold heavier fixtures.


I wouldn't assume too much, I originally had a fan that was hanging off a nail on plastic ceiling box over my dining table.
Actually I was reading on here.. that the code does not specify what box you must use for what fixtures.


----------



## KeithM62948 (Jun 10, 2009)

I understand not to assume to much. I'm simply advising determing in the box even needs to be replaced before replacing it for the sheer joy of project-ing :thumbsup:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

It's really not so much about the box itself, but how the box is attached. A fan rated box is required in rooms with ceiling boxes in my jurisdiction. It's how the box is installed that gives you the strength. Not the box. Properly attached and installed a standard 1900 box with ceiling ring will hold most anything. I do not use plastic boxes in ceilings, just for this reason.


----------



## KeithM62948 (Jun 10, 2009)

J. V. said:


> It's really not so much about the box itself, but how the box is attached...


Hence my use of "installed/designed"

Attaching the box would be part of installing it, wouldn't it? :huh:


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

J.V. is correct with what he said. You need to replace the box with one that is designed to hold the weight of the fixture you are installing. Do not assume the existing box will hold the weight. Generally speaking junction boxes are installed to support lightweight fixtures unless specifically contracted to do otherwise. If it a blue box replace it. If it is a heavy looking white or brown box with screws driven into a joist and/or a "V" style compartment it is probably rated for the weight you intend to load it with. Remember better safe than sorry.


----------



## KeithM62948 (Jun 10, 2009)

You need to determine what you have before you can determine if it needs to be replaced.


----------



## frgwtchr (May 13, 2009)

*OP reply to this thread*

Thank you all for your replies! The original box was a silver metal that had extenders to each joist and was connected to the joists. Also had a threaded needle/bolt that was too small for the new chandelier so we replaced it with a larger size and attached the new chandelier. Seems to be good. But if the whole thing falls out then we will know we messaed up and start over with ceiling repair. lol. no really I think it will all work out just fine.


----------

